# Light socket transformer



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi
Just wanted to share some pictures of a 1920's transformer that screws into a light socket.
I guess back in the day they had very few plugs in the house (if any), just ceiling light sockets. This sucker screws into the light socket, tested it and it works great. seems all original.
just wanted to share.
thanks.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Doc,
Your jewel predates S-gauge by a number of years. It would have been used with the smaller Wide-Gauge and O-Gauge tinplate.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That transformer is in really nice shape. Christmas light sets, or festoons as they were called back then, also came with the screw in connection. Many houses that were retrofitted with electric power just had the overhead lighting electrified.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cool.......


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just saw one of these at an auction in a box of other stuff...wonder if it may be worthwhile trying to get it.


----------

